# dynamisches Anzeigen eines Bildes



## clemson (7. Sep 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Tabelle, welche verschiedene Namen beinhaltet. Jeder dieser Namen hat eine Id. Nun möchte ich realisieren, dass beim überfahren einer bestimmten Spalte in dieser Tabelle, ein Bild angezeigt wird, welche beim daraufklicken einen neue Seite öffnet. Der neuen Seite soll des weiteren die id übergeben werden...

Wie mache ich das?

PS.: sobald der benutzer die spalte wieder verlässt, so soll das bild verschwinden...


----------



## Exceptionist (27. Okt 2005)

dafür gibt es die events OnMouseOver und OnMouseOut
aber für genauere infos bräuchte ich deinen quellcode.


----------



## Sky (27. Okt 2005)

Guck doch mal hier: http://de.selfhtml.org


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Okt 2005)

Wird der HTML-Code generiert (durch n Servlet, PHP-Script..what ever ?).


----------

